# algumas imagens tiradas estas ferias



## ajrebelo (21 Out 2006 às 16:45)

boas

bem aqui ponho algumas imagens tiradas aqui na zona do cabo espichel na semana anterior.

esta é a vista que tenho para a arrabida














abraços meteo


----------

